# CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride - THIS SUNDAY December 5th 2021 - Holiday Theme



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 30, 2021)

*This **SUNDAY** Sunday** SUNDAY** is the **December 5th** 2021 **CYCLONE COASTER** Vintage Bicycle Ride -- Seeing how its a Holiday month How about **RED **GREEN **WHITE **or **BLUE** bicycles - ANY BRAND - Just a fun "theme" for those on the fence on what to ride this month - go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for more information on all **CYCLONE COASTER** rides & events during the year ... **Ridden** not Hidden - **Frank














*


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 30, 2021)

I'm gonna have to think hard and long on this one..... 🤔


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2021)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I'm gonna have to think hard and long on this one..... 🤔


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 3, 2021)

*Should be outstanding weather for the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle ride THIS SUNDAY December 5th 2021 ... See everyone out there - Ridden not Hidden - Frank

This Green 1940 Shelby is still missing from SoCal area ... 
Please keep your eyes out for her



*


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 5, 2021)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Should be outstanding weather for the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle ride THIS SUNDAY December 5th 2021 ... See everyone out there -



Outstanding indeed!
Great to see everyone and their bikes!
Merry Christmas!
@cyclingday we wanna see your pics please.😎







Tom @TWBikesnstripes and the awesome Firestone Fleetwood.









@Dope54 decorated his RED Monark for Christmas



1 more flat pumped up and riding for Home.



Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 5, 2021)

Tis the season,






























To be jolly.


----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Fonseca927 (Dec 5, 2021)

Was an awesome ride with some great people and wicked rides. 🤙🏻


----------



## Dope54 (Dec 5, 2021)

Good fun was had by all


----------

